# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  My CreCkotiel Parrots (Cockatiel, Nymphicus Hollandicus)

## CreCkotiels

Το καινούριο θέμα της Μόκας και του Έκτωρα που θα ανεβάζω εικόνες , βίντεο , παιγνίδια και νέα τους θα είναι πλέον αυτό. 
Το παλιό μας θέμα είχε γεμίσει πλέον κοντά 60 σελίδες και ήταν δύσκολο για κάποιον να το διαβάζει
 οπότε θα κλειδώσει και η συνέχεια θα είναι εδώ . 
Ας κάνω λοιπόν μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν με τα πιο σημαντικά μας γεγονότα και φωτογραφίες , 


  _Μόκα _ 



Πρώτη μέρα με την Μόκα στο σπίτι - Η πρώτη μας φωτογραφία : 




Πρώτη φορά που έφαγε από το χέρι μου : 




Πρώτη φορά που βγήκε έξω από το κλουβί : 






Πρώτη φορά που έπαιξε με χειροποίητο παιγνίδι της : 




Πρώτη φορά πάνω στο χέρι μου : 




Αγαπημένες μου φωτογραφίες του έτους 2015 : 









 _Έκτωρας _ 



Πρώτη μέρα με τον Έκτωρα στο σπίτι - H πρώτη μας φωτογραφία : 





Πρώτη φορά που βγήκε έξω από το κλουβί : 



Πρώτη φορά πάνω στο χέρι μου : 




Πρώτη φορά που έπαιξε με χειροποίητο παιγνίδι του  : 





Πρώτη φορά χαδάκια : 




Αγαπημένες μου φωτογραφίες του έτους 2015 :  




 Το ζεύγος Μόκα και Έκτωρα   




 :Love0033:  Πρώτη φορά μαζί   :Love0033:

----------


## Esmi

Θα περιμένουμε συνεχώς νέα από τα μωρουλια σουυυυ!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μετά την σύντομη αναδρομή μας , πάμε στα νέα μας !  ::  :Mailboxhappy: 
Χθες τα μικρά μου άκουσαν για πρώτη φορά τα κάλαντα και ο Έκτωρας κελαηδούσε , η Μόκα ήταν έντρομη πίσω από τον Έκτωρα και κοιτούσε τα παιδάκια με το σκουφί ! χαχαχαχαχα 

Σήμερα τα έβγαλα να λιαστούν και είπα να τραβήξω μερικές φωτογραφίες ! 
Κάποια στιγμή στο κλουβί πλησίασε μια μύγα η οποία τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον της Μόκας !  :: 
Δηλαδή όχι δείτε φωτογραφίες με βλέμμα :  :rollhappy: 

Εδώ η μύγα μπήκε στο κλουβί : 




Εδώ βγήκε έξω από το κλουβί : 



και εδώ η μύγα πέταξε και έφυγε και η Μόκα προσπαθούσε να δει που πάει :  :trash: 



πάμε τώρα σε γενικής φύσεως εικόνες : 

Η Μόκα προσπαθεί να με δει ενώ ο Έκτωρας τις κρύβει την κάμερα χαχαχαχαχαχα αχαχαχαχαχα : :rollhappy:  ​ :rollhappy: 




και εδώ τα μικρά μου με τόσο νάζι που ήθελα να τα ζουλήξω στα φιλιά ! Η Μόκα πλησίαζε για φιλάκι στην μυτούλα  :Love0001:  : 












μα δείτε εδώ νάζι , δεν είναι να την φάαας ; ! :Love0001:   :Love0001:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Mαριε ειναι πανεμορφα και τα δυο τους! Να χαιρεσαι καθε στιγμη μαζι τους και να τα προσεχεις! Δως τους πολλα φιλια!

----------


## Esmi

Αυτά τα ναζιάρικα τσουλουφάκια είναι πολύ ναζιάρικα  :Happy0064:

----------


## rafa

Πανεμορφα και τα δυο τους!!!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι τα ζουζουνια σου..... :Anim 25:

----------


## erithacus

πολυ όμορφα και πούπουλο φρεσκο και απαλό και μπόλικο μπόλικο...ότι πρέπει για μαξιλάρι...  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Μάριε, πόσο γλυκά είναι!!!!
Δεν μπορείς να αντισταθείς, την γνωρίζω καλά αυτή την τρέλα...που θέλω να τα φάω τα δικά μου. Τα πληρώνει συνήθως η μικρή που δεν λέει όχι για χάδια ή φιλάκια!!
Και τα δύο τα δικά σου είναι κουκλιά!! Η Μοκα μοιάζει πολύ με την Μισέλ μου!Σαν δίδυμες αδελφές!
Περιμένω να δω και να ακούσω και άλλα νέα από τα λοφιοφόρα σου!

----------


## Ariadni

Πω πω πω ναζια και τσαχπινιες! Ε βεβαια με τετοιο φαν κλαμπ ειναι δυνατον να μη γεμισουν οι 60 σελιδες; Τετοιο σκερτσο και ναζι απ τη μικρη Κυρια γινεται κανεις να το προσπερασει; Τετοια πειραχτηροφατσα σαν του μικρου τραγουδιστη γινεται κανεις να μη θελει να τη ζουμπηξει;
Μαριε να τα χαιρεσαι και πολλα πολλα μπραβο σε σενα για την εξελιξη σας! Το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει λενε! Και πραγματι η αγαπη σου και η φροντιδα σου το εριξαν το τειχος της Μοκα! 
Να μας δειχνεις συνεχεια τα κατορθωματα και τις ομορφες φατσουλες τους και με το καλο να γεμισουν αλλες 60 σελιδες!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κλέβουν καρδιές! 
Ομορφιές μου!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποο βρε του κουκλια ειναι αυτα .Δεν ξερω γιατι παντως η Μοκα βγαινει καλυτερα στον φακο

----------


## Destat

Αχ βρε Μάριε λιώνω με την δεύτερη φωτογραφία της Μόκας σου και της όγδοης του Εκτωράκου!  :Youpi: 

 Φτου σας πιά, μας ταράξατε και σήμερα... λάμπουν στον ήλιο, ομορφαίνουν στη σκιά...τα ματάκια μας!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ήρθε λοιπόν και η δική μας στιγμή να πάμε διακοπές μέχρι τα τέλη Αυγούστου , οπότε νέα και φωτογραφίες μας θα έχετε ξανά από Σεπτέμβριο ! 
Καλό Καλοκαίρι σε όλους , με πολλά μπάνια , πολλά παγωτό και όμορφες στιγμές χαλάρωσης ! 
Εδώ είναι και πολύ λίγες φώτο των τσουλουφιών μιας και σήμερα είμαστε όλοι στο τρέξιμο για πακετάρισμα κτλ.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παρα πολυ ομορφες εικονες Μαριε!! Φτου σας! Θα παρεις και τα ζουζουνια μαζι σου φανταζομαι ε; Καλα να περασετε!!

----------


## jk21

αυτη ηταν για διαγωνισμο  !!!

Μαριε θυμισε μου τη μηχανη σου και τι φακο εχεις πανω ... τρομερη !

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ αυτά τα μαγουλακια!
Καλό καλοκαίρι!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλό καλοκαίρι καλά να περάσετε Μάριε.............. :Party0038:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> αυτη ηταν για διαγωνισμο  !!!
> 
> Μαριε θυμισε μου τη μηχανη σου και τι φακο εχεις πανω ... τρομερη !


λέτε να την βάλουμε σε αυτού του μήνα το διαγωνισμό ;  :Evilgrin0039:  χαχαχα
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ κ.Δημήτρη να είστε πάντα καλά ! 
Λοιπόν η κάμερα είναι Sony αλλά τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχω ιδέα , γιατί το κουτί της το έχω στο σπίτι κάπου αλλά τώρα πακετάρω οπότε δύσκολο να το βρω  :Scared0016:  χαχαχα

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν, τα πουλακια, κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστά.
Τα παιχνίδια απλά, σούπερ.....
Το κλουβί, τι να πω ολα τα λεφτά...
Και αυτη η φωτογραφική μηχανή σου , πουλακι μου, .....τι ανάλυση ειναι αυτη? μέχρι η βλεφαρίδες της Μοκας φαίνονται... ::  :eek:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλο καλοκαιρι και καλα να περασεις ευχομαι

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μαριε τι ευχαριστη εκπληξη ηταν αυτη! Μπαινω κι εγω μετα απο πολυ καιρο στο φορουμ και τι βλεπω πρωτο πρωτο;!: Τα νεα για τα γεννητουρια σας! Χαρηκα παρα πολυ! Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα! Φτου να μην τα ματιαξω! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Destat

Μάριεεε τελευταία και κατα ιδρωμένη στο φόρουμ αν και πρώτη και καλύτερη στο τηλέφωνο, τα στρογγυλά φτερωτά σου είναι υπέροχα! Είδα και φωτογραφίες που δεν είχα ξανα δει..(θυμίσου το αυτό για κράξιμο αργότερα)

Όπως τα περίμενα, φοβερή παρουσίαση και άκρως βασανιστική λεπτομέρεια στην περιγραφή, επαγγελματικές φωτογραφίες με καταπληκτικό φόντο, απόλυτη επιτυχία το όλο θέμα και τέλος τα πιό διάσημα, στρογγυλά, γυαλιστερά, θεσπέσια, μαγευτικά, φροντισμένα ως το κόκκαλο και καλοπληρωμένα μοντέλα που θα μπορούσες να έχεις! Τ-ρ-ε-λ-α-ί-ν-ο-μ-α-ι !!!!
Η Μαφάνα η αδυναμία μου, λάμπει σαν ήλιος! Νεραιδένια σαν τη Μόκκα, πήρε τη χάρη της απο πρώτο χέρι! 
Το Αεκάκι με το κίτρινο μούτρο, άλλο αγαπημένο μωρό, πονηρό και παιχνιδιάρικο βλέμμα! αχχ τί έχεις να τραβήξεις..
και το σκουντουφλάκι που τόσο μας στεναχώρησε και μας έσκασε ,είναι το πρωτο πρωτο μπελαδάκι που έχει μια κορμοστασιά?? χάρμα! 

Τα μάτια μου βγήκαν πάλι με τα Κρεκοκατιλίνια σου! λίιιιιιιιγο πιό κοντά να ήμασταν, σαν καλή σου φιλη θα έκλεβα το ένα...ή δύο... ή και τα τρία ή καλύτερα ΚΑΙ τα πέντε για να μην σου αφήσω και μισή οικογένεια...κρίμα ντε!  :: 

Τα Θεσσαλονικιότικα φιλιά μας στα πουπουλένια σου μαργαριτάρια! θα τα λέμε εμείς ούτως ή άλλως χοχοχχο  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μαριε τι ευχαριστη εκπληξη ηταν αυτη! Μπαινω κι εγω μετα απο πολυ καιρο στο φορουμ και τι βλεπω πρωτο πρωτο;!: Τα νεα για τα γεννητουρια σας! Χαρηκα παρα πολυ! Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα! Φτου να μην τα ματιαξω! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!


Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ , είδα στο μέιλ μου ότι έγραψες , οπότε λέω κάτσε να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μου με την πανέμορφη πριγκίπισσα !  :: 
Αν έχεις instagram μπορείς να μας βλέπεις συχνά στον λογαριασμό μας : creckotiels 




> Τα Θεσσαλονικιότικα φιλιά μας στα πουπουλένια σου μαργαριτάρια! θα τα λέμε εμείς ούτως ή άλλως χοχοχχο


Cockatielοβοσκέ τι θα γίνει με την πάρτη σας ; χαχαχαχαχα άσε εμείς το έχουμε τερματίσει . Η ******* έκανε νέο πακέτο επικοινωνίας  για εμάς ...  :: 
να σαι καλά για τα τόσο όμορφα λόγια σου και για την στήριξη σου όπως πάντα ! Τώρα θα σου κλέψω , θα μου κλέψεις δε ξέρω ... 
Μετακόμισε Κρήτη εσύ και ο Χρηστάρας και θα τα κανονίσουμε  :Anim 59:  

Σε λατρεύω πολύ πολύ φίλη μου , καλή εκτροφή και σε εσένα !!!  :: 



υ.γ. το μικρό που είχε εμφανίσει πρόβλημα στο πόδι πλέον είναι τελείως καλά ! Έχει δέσει το ποδαράκι αφού του το έδεσα και του έδινα για λίγο καιρό υγρό ασβέστιο με οδηγίες του κτηνιάτρου μας ! Δόξα τω Θεό το μικράκι είναι τρελοκομείο και το ράγισμα στο πόδι το έκανε ακόμα πιο δυνατό !  :Happy0064:

----------

